# DO YOU USE ANY UV STERILIZER.



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Do you guys use any uv sterilizer in your tanks? yes or no


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

RB 32 said:


> Do you guys use any uv sterilizer in your tanks? yes or no










why! because i dont have one :laugh:


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

No, but after this never ending fight with some bacterial infection my rbps got, I am looking at them today during class for sure!


----------



## Xantarc (May 25, 2004)

No =]


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

I dont, but I am planning on adding one soon as have heard nothing but good reviews about them.

AND STOP USING CAPITALS FOR THREAD TITLES


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I am looking into getting a UV sterilizer. I'm thinking of getting another cannister filter and added it to the end of it.


----------



## Wussola (Jan 25, 2006)

I got one on Ebay ... I bid really low and ended up winning! I hooked it up to my tank. More for prophylaxis ... I don't have any current bacterial or other microorganism or algae problems.

Just want to keep my p's safe!


----------



## divine (Jan 3, 2005)

15 watt AquaUV with wiper. works awsome. GET THE WIPER UPGRADE. it allows you to clean the sleeve without taking the thing apart.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

I have a two turbo twists 6x 18w, one on my 150 and the other on a 55. They are being run by my canisters which are xp3 + xp2. Water is nice and clear!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I want some


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

im going to get one soon.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

I use 1 on my salt tank NOT fresh yet !


----------



## patriotsfan (Sep 6, 2005)

i just got a turbo twist for my 125g but have not hooked it up to my canister yet.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

nope


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

I have one on my 240, but do not have one on my 75.


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

Mmmm I'm definetly investing in one to put with one of my FL404's on my 90g. I've heard nothing but good things about 'em.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

this should have been a poll :nod:


----------



## cooljr (Dec 16, 2005)

Got one on my 180 Clear as can be. Looking to get anyone for my 100.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Got a turbo twist 18w on my 135 right now. My water looks amazing. Gonna be adding some the my other tanks here shortly.


----------



## LGHT (Nov 9, 2005)

I've been looking into these also, but never knew anyone who used one. I have a 150, 180, and a 65. What sizes should I get and anyone have a link to the "turbo twist" with a wiper upgrade. Based on the response I don't think I need to wonder seems like everyone is happy so far!

I found this after doing a quick google search

Turbo Twist 18W for $129  Is this a good deal and does it have the wiper?


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

Which is the best uv sterilizer?


----------



## SAFETYpin (Feb 1, 2004)

LGHT said:


> I've been looking into these also, but never knew anyone who used one. I have a 150, 180, and a 65. What sizes should I get and anyone have a link to the "turbo twist" with a wiper upgrade. Based on the response I don't think I need to wonder seems like everyone is happy so far!
> 
> I found this after doing a quick google search
> 
> Turbo Twist 18W for $129  Is this a good deal and does it have the wiper?


Ive got two of the 9w versions of that. No they dont have a wiper but I took mine apart to change the bulb every 6-8 months and the quartz sleeve is always spotless. I mean I can wipe it with a paper towel and not get any discoloration on the towel. The only tip I have is make sure you plumb it so that its after your mechanical filtration. If your running it on a seperate powerhead make sure to put a prefilter on it.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

LGHT said:


> I've been looking into these also, but never knew anyone who used one. I have a 150, 180, and a 65. What sizes should I get and anyone have a link to the "turbo twist" with a wiper upgrade. Based on the response I don't think I need to wonder seems like everyone is happy so far!
> 
> I found this after doing a quick google search
> 
> Turbo Twist 18W for $129  Is this a good deal and does it have the wiper?


I think That is the pond unit, although i believe it is the same as the aqarium unit!


----------



## LGHT (Nov 9, 2005)

It doesn't say anything about being for a pond. It is only good for up to 250 gallons so should be perfect for a 150 and a 180


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

LGHT said:


> It doesn't say anything about being for a pond. It is only good for up to 250 gallons so should be perfect for a 150 and a 180


It is the pond unit, i have had both. Clue, the pond unit doesn't come with a clear bottem with the light......... regaurless it does the same thing


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

i traded my old tank for a newer nicer one and it came with the works it was an old saltwater aquarium but now its for my Ps but it came with a Vecton UV15 but i never hooked it up because someone once told me it kills the benificial bacteria in your water?? is that true or should i hook that puppy up tonight??


----------



## ben2957 (Sep 17, 2005)

i have a nice uv sterlizer for sale if you might want it just pm me and i will get the specs for you.


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

would a uv sterilizer eleminate my diatom (kind of brown algae) and planaria problem ?


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2006)

b_ack51 said:


> would a uv sterilizer eleminate my diatom (kind of brown algae) and planaria problem ?


Clean everything off completey, then add it. The floating phase, which algae uses to spread, will be eliminated when going though the UV chamber.


----------



## LGHT (Nov 9, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Why do people do this? Cannisters have a pretyt hefty return pump, thus the water flows WAY to fast through the UV to make it 100% effective.


I'm going to get one tomorrow. I have a fluval 404 in my tank and only those 2 hoses going in and out of the tank. Where is the best place to put it?


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2006)

LGHT said:


> Why do people do this? Cannisters have a pretyt hefty return pump, thus the water flows WAY to fast through the UV to make it 100% effective.


I'm going to get one tomorrow. I have a fluval 404 in my tank and only those 2 hoses going in and out of the tank. Where is the best place to put it?
[/quote]

I personally wouldnt put it inline with a Fluval 404, unless you have it travel all the way up the tank, then have the UV located on the very end. This will lower the amount of flow a bit.

Honestly, I would run it off a very small pump. The longer the water is in the chamber, the more sterile it will be.

Someonne can correct me if Im wrong tho, these are just from my personal experiences with the UV's.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Why do people do this? Cannisters have a pretyt hefty return pump, thus the water flows WAY to fast through the UV to make it 100% effective.


I'm going to get one tomorrow. I have a fluval 404 in my tank and only those 2 hoses going in and out of the tank. Where is the best place to put it?
[/quote]

I personally wouldnt put it inline with a Fluval 404, unless you have it travel all the way up the tank, then have the UV located on the very end. This will lower the amount of flow a bit.

Honestly, I would run it off a very small pump. The longer the water is in the chamber, the more sterile it will be.

Someonne can correct me if Im wrong tho, these are just from my personal experiences with the UV's.
[/quote]

Turbo twists are great and have different models with different flow rates. get the one that reqiures the flow rate of what the 404 is...


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2006)

timmy said:


> Why do people do this? Cannisters have a pretyt hefty return pump, thus the water flows WAY to fast through the UV to make it 100% effective.


I'm going to get one tomorrow. I have a fluval 404 in my tank and only those 2 hoses going in and out of the tank. Where is the best place to put it?
[/quote]

I personally wouldnt put it inline with a Fluval 404, unless you have it travel all the way up the tank, then have the UV located on the very end. This will lower the amount of flow a bit.

Honestly, I would run it off a very small pump. The longer the water is in the chamber, the more sterile it will be.

Someonne can correct me if Im wrong tho, these are just from my personal experiences with the UV's.
[/quote]

Turbo twists are great and have different models with different flow rates. get the one that reqiures the flow rate of what the 404 is...
[/quote]

We have a ton of them at our store. I would always go less than the reccomended flow rate. Its like cannister filters. Less flow = more time to react with the media (or chamber in this case) = higher efficiency.

I would go with 100gph through the 9w, 200gph through the 18w, and300- 400gph through the 36w version. A Fluval 404 pumps 350gph up 6', so unless you have a 36w UV (appropriate for tank in the 300g range), the sterilizer wont be running at 100%


----------



## ben2957 (Sep 17, 2005)

i still have one for sale its a tetra tech 5w. i purchased it for $80 and would like to get $30 plus shipping for it. here is a linkof where you can get to see what it looks like and some specs on it.


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

i have a 18w Coral life turbo twist UV sterilizer that i got from ebay for $80. Setting it up soon with my 295 gph powerhead


----------



## LGHT (Nov 9, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Why do people do this? Cannisters have a pretyt hefty return pump, thus the water flows WAY to fast through the UV to make it 100% effective.


I'm going to get one tomorrow. I have a fluval 404 in my tank and only those 2 hoses going in and out of the tank. Where is the best place to put it?
[/quote]

I personally wouldnt put it inline with a Fluval 404, unless you have it travel all the way up the tank, then have the UV located on the very end. This will lower the amount of flow a bit.

Honestly, I would run it off a very small pump. The longer the water is in the chamber, the more sterile it will be.

Someonne can correct me if Im wrong tho, these are just from my personal experiences with the UV's.
[/quote]

Turbo twists are great and have different models with different flow rates. get the one that reqiures the flow rate of what the 404 is...
[/quote]

We have a ton of them at our store. I would always go less than the reccomended flow rate. Its like cannister filters. Less flow = more time to react with the media (or chamber in this case) = higher efficiency.

I would go with 100gph through the 9w, 200gph through the 18w, and300- 400gph through the 36w version. A Fluval 404 pumps 350gph up 6', so unless you have a 36w UV (appropriate for tank in the 300g range), the sterilizer wont be running at 100%
[/quote]

Ok here is what I found:

Item Watts Dimensions Max. Gal GPH Inlet /Outlet

3X 9W 11" x 4" 2,000 500 5/8" 
6X 18W 14" x 5" 4,400 1,000 1" 
12X 36W 22" x 7" 8,800 1,900 1" $139 is that a good deal?

I have a couple of Fluval 404's and a 180 Long tank if you could buy the BEST what would you get?

Here is the full Chart!!

Aqua Ultraviolet Sterilizer w/Wiper System 
8 Watt 8 1,500 1,000 gph 3/4" 
15 Watt 15 2,000 1,800 gph 3/4" 
25 Watt 25 4,000 2,000 gph 3/4" 
40 Watt 40 6,000 3,000 gph 3/4" 
80 Watt 80 (2 bulbs) 8,000 4,500 gph 2" 
120 Watt 120 (3 bulbs) 12,000 6,500 gph 2"

Aqua Ultraviolet Sterilizer 
8 Watt 8 1,500 1,000 gph 3/4" 
15 Watt 15 2,000 1,800 gph 3/4" 
25 Watt 25 4,000 2,000 gph 3/4" 
40 Watt 40 6,000 3,000 gph 3/4" 
80 Watt 80 (2 bulbs) 8,000 4,500 gph 2" 
120 Watt 120 (3 bulbs) 12,000 6,500 gph 2"

Gamma Pond UV 
8W 8 1,500 600 gph 2" Slip 
15W 15 2,500 700 gph 2" Slip 
25W 25 4,000 1,200 gph 2" Slip 
40W 40 6,000 2,880 gph 2" Slip 
80W 80 9,000 3,600 gph 2" Union 
120W 120 12,000 4,880 gph 2" Union 
160W 160 16,000 5,400 gph 2" Union 
200W 200 20,000 6,600 gph 2" Union 
240W 240 24,000 7,200 gph 2" Union

Lifegard Ultraviolet Sterilizer Modules 
25 Watt 25 4,000 2,000 gph 1-1/4", 1" 
40 Watt 40 6,000 3,000 gph 1-1/4", 1" 
80 Watt 80 8,000 4,500 gph 1-1/4" 
120 Watt 120 12,000 6,500 gph 1-1/4"

GreenFree UV Sterilizer 
UV Mini 5 660 300 gph 1/2", 5/8", 3/4" 
UV1 9 1,800 900 gph 1/2", 1-1/4" 
UV2 18 4,400 2,200 gph 1", 1-1/4", 1-5/8" 
UV3 36 8,800 4,400 gph 1", 1-1/2"

Pondlife Turbo Twist Pond UV Clarifier 
3X 9 2,000 500 gph 5/8" 
6X 18 4,400 1,000 gph 1" 
12X 36 8,800 1,900 gph 1"

Laguna PowerClear UV 
8 Watt 8 1,000 500 gph 3/4" - 1-1/4" 
16 Watt 16 1,800 700 gph 3/4" - 1-1/4"

Laguna PowerClear Max UV 
8W 8 1,000 500 gph 3/4", 1", 1-1/4" 
25W 25 2,000 1,000 gph 3/4", 1", 1-1/4" 
55W 55 5,000 2,500 gph 3/4", 1", 1-1/4"

Pro Clear UV30 
UV30 30 7,200 3,600 gph 1", 1-1/4", 1-1/2" 
Statuary UV & Spitter 
8 Watt 8 200 642 gph 3/4" 
15 Watt 15 500 700 gph 3/4" 
25 Watt 25 1,200 1,200 gph 1"

Pond Clear UV 
UV8 8 1,400 600 gph 1/2", 3/4", 1" 
UV15 15 3,600 900 gph 3/4", 1", 1-1/4" 
UV25 25 4,800 1,440 gph 3/4", 1", 1-1/4"


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

i have a 15W Vecton UV sterilizer it has a dial for the month of the year but the dial doesnt attach to anything??? WTF maybe its just a reminder so you dont forget


----------



## SAFETYpin (Feb 1, 2004)

JustJoshinYa said:


> i have a 15W Vecton UV sterilizer it has a dial for the month of the year but the dial doesnt attach to anything??? WTF maybe its just a reminder so you dont forget


Its there to let you know when you replaced the bulb, that way you wont forget. The bulbs are only good for about 6-8months.


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

good info makes sense now... i took the cover off and the dial didnt attach to ANYTHING and i was like WTF how lame i thought it was super hytech emitting different amounts of UV according to the months lol boy was i off


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Aqua Ultraviolet Sterilizer are awesome..this is what I use..


----------

